# 1963 cub cadet issue



## Curt183 (Jun 25, 2012)

I just bought a '63 cub cadet with a 10 hp motor. It runs fine but the blades don't engage when I move the lever forward. For some reason the pulley on on front of the engine does not spin. Does anyone have any ideas? Thanks! Curt


----------



## Gibby (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm not sure on yours, but on later narrow and wide frame tractors, there's a rod on the right hand side of the tractor with a turnbuckle to adjust the PTO clutch tension.


----------



## jhgruch (Jun 3, 2012)

Sometimes if the belt wasn't hooked up for a while, the spring on the belt tensioner will fall off.. If there is no spring you will need a new one.


----------



## Curt183 (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks so much for the feedback. I did some more research and I believe I have a model 102 built in '65 or '66. I don't know if that changes anything to the diagnosis of the problem. I know the belt to the mower deck was off for awhile before I got the machine. Where can I get the spring mentioned and where does it go on the pto?


----------



## jhgruch (Jun 3, 2012)

I have ordered the spring in the past from NAPA I just went online to get the part number and then looked threw the NAPA catalog to get it cheaper. Also the spring hooks on the other pulley without the bar and nut on it - then it hooks on a little plate on the bottom underneath the pulley


----------

